# Question about supplements.



## vigornj (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm probably a dumb question, but hypothetically could you give a dog supplements for humans, i.e fish oil, joint supplements (msm, gluco)... 

The ingredients are the same, but is there any reason to go with the more expensive brands made just for dogs as opposed to the cheaper people variants ?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would say yes. I mean I give Shelby Children Claritan (grape chewables! she doesn't like the cherry flavor! :biggrin I give Khan adult formula.
I have also picked up prescriptions at Wal-Mart for Zeus our Rottie after he had TPLO surgery. The surgeon actually told me to go there because it would be cheaper than getting it from him!
I think the thing you need to keep in mind is that some pills are encapsulated or are "time released" and because the dogs digestive tract is shorter than a humans it does not allow enough "time" for the release to occur. You man need to puncture the fish oil caps and squirt the stuff out, or maybe even crush the pills to "break" that "shell"
Hope this helps.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My vet actually told me to go get my gluchosime/chondrotine/msm pills from Walmart! He said to make sure I give 1000 mg daily. so yep you can use the same stuff we do! I give my dogs Sams club fish oil and vitamin E you can get the huge containers so for me its cheaper with 4 dogs!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yup same stuff(if not better since its human grade), but way way cheaper. I was looking at the cost of cosequin the other day and its $60 for a bottle and only contains 500 mg of gluc. and 400 of chondr. You can get 1,000 mg of both for a lot less.


----------



## vigornj (Nov 4, 2010)

You're all great, thanks for the replies this will surely save me money!


----------

